# Resting heart rate



## HowOldIsTheEarth (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a question. Does any one of you have increased heart rate due to hyperthyroidism, and if so, does yours decrease when you sleep? Mine is normally 90 bpm, but when I sleep it's down to 60 bpm. How can this happen?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

When my replacements meds are too high, my heart rate increases.

Resting heart rate is generally lower than active heart rate, so it does not surprise me that yours is lower when you sleep.

As a side note, it might be helpful if you keep your questions all in one thread...it helps us see the bigger picture or more pieces of the puzzle all at once when we're thinking about how to respond.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You're probably more relaxed and less stressed at night. Please refresh my memory...are you taking thyroid replacement meds or anti-thyroid meds?


----------



## HowOldIsTheEarth (Nov 3, 2015)

Octavia said:


> You're probably more relaxed and less stressed at night. Please refresh my memory...are you taking thyroid replacement meds or anti-thyroid meds?


I'm not taking any medication, and if your explanation is correct, then 90 bpm is all due to stress throughout the day for 2 months? I can't really accept that.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Could be a combo of daytime stress and the fact that most people's hearts slow down at night.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Could also be a good reason to talk to a cardiologist if you're truly concerned about it.


----------



## HowOldIsTheEarth (Nov 3, 2015)

creepingdeath said:


> Not saying you don't have thyroid issues but.............
> 
> Some people become so terrified they have some horrible disease that it causes high anxiety.
> 
> ...


Yes, but I was not under any emotional stress when this happened, that's the issue...


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

HowOldIsTheEarth

I have to tell you, I can no longer tell when I am under stress or not, or a bad nights sleep.

To add to creepingdeath's point, I can also no longer tell when I notice something if it is new, caused by being recently diagnosed, or something old I just never noticed until I fell completely apart and started noticing everything. Other things ARE new (like my palm pain and changes in those muscles I never noticed before), but will it pass, is it part of my hypothyroidism, something else? will it heal? etc etc. I no longer google since last month unnecessarily.

Sounds like your cardio might have a point. How long? IDK. But I do know a week or two into my meds, some things feel a little better, some not so, some days feel like a complete reversal (that was yesterday... almost felt like I did when I wasn't on meds... lol). I don't know how long it takes a body to stabilize, but I ain't there yet.


----------



## HowOldIsTheEarth (Nov 3, 2015)

creepingdeath said:


> My point was you probably do have thyroid issues.
> 
> Probably auto immune. Most are.
> 
> ...


Yes but I heard it takes three-four weeks with medication to lower thyroid levels (fT4 in my case), mine went down by itself in like two weeks or so. What is going on then?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You could have the beginning of a thyroid issue.

T4 and T3 naturally change up and down throughout the day.

Thyroid levels will change with having a recent sickness too.

Your T4 was slightly out of range.

If most of your symptoms are gone I would not worry.

Your symptoms were mild.

Trust me......It can get a lot worse.

Hopefully your symptoms were just a passing thing.

If you do indeed have a thyroid issues and it gets worse,..............*YOU WILL KNOW IT*............


----------



## HowOldIsTheEarth (Nov 3, 2015)

creepingdeath said:


> You could have the beginning of a thyroid issue.
> 
> T4 and T3 naturally change up and down throughout the day.
> 
> ...


I feel them again though. It was a 'short break'. I will take another test.

Do you know when fT4 is lowest in the day?


----------

